# Natural Turkey Jerky



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I got this stuff free at work and was wondering if it is appropriate to give to a hedgehog as a treat. 

It is a commercial dog treat. It is soft and here are the specifics. 

Ingredients: Turkey, Soy Flour, Maple Syrup, Rice Flour, Glycerine Dextrose, Potato Flour, Salt, Cultured Whey, Molasses Natural Smoke Flavour, Garlic Powder, Citric Acid, Mixed Tocophorals, Rosemary

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Protein: 27%
Fat: 8%
Fiber: 3%
Moisture: 25%

I thought it might be ok because the main ingredient is turkey and it's not high in fat. My concerns are the maple syrup, rice flour, and the citric acid. 

Does anyone have an opinion on this or see any other red flag ingredients?


----------



## Mallasfamily (Feb 6, 2009)

Since no one else has commented I thought I would put my two cents in. I would be concerned with the maple syrup and also the garlic and smoke flavoring. Also presuming it's a tough jerky (who knows maybe its not *shrugs*) it would not be safe for your hedgie. It would be easier to get stuck on the roof of their mouth and it wouldn't soften like most foods which allows it to be dislodged. With all the other options out there (cooked meat, baby food, etc.) I wouldn't risk it and don't see the need for it. But maybe that is just me!


----------



## dorasdaddy (Dec 23, 2008)

Hedgehogs cant have garlic at all...not even garlic powder even in baby food...this stuff is a definite no go


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you both for the input. I will give them to my brother for his dog instead. I forgot that garlic was bad for hedgehog's and was not sure about the other ingredients I mentioned. 

Mallasfamily, the only reason I even considered it was because he will not eat baby food and we don't often have meat ourselves so there is limited opportunity to give it to Quigley.


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

hedgielover said:


> Mallasfamily, the only reason I even considered it was because he will not eat baby food and we don't often have meat ourselves so there is limited opportunity to give it to Quigley.


You can buy little meat sticks in the baby food aisle. There are normally chicken and turkey sticks--I believe it's Gerber brand. They come in a little jar and look like Vienna sausages. You can cut those into pieces and give them to your hedgie, and he might take them better than actual baby food.

There are also "gravy" baby foods that really stink--but my hedgie loves them. The ones I've seen are chicken and gravy, turkey and gravy, and ham and gravy. They are more meat-based apparently, because Quentin goes crazy over them--definitely prefers those to other baby foods.

Those might be alternatives to fresh meat if you don't make it often for yourselves. You can pop them into the freezer in serving size portions (try using an ice cube tray for initial freezing then put them in a ziploc bag and label it with the date), then let a portion thaw in the fridge the day you plan to use it. They last a month or so longer than the "2-3" days after opening on the label that way. Be sure to keep an eye on the dates though.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Thank you Zalea that is a great tip. I will try the sausages and the gravy.


----------

